# The School With A Radical 'No Rules' Policy



## Alex (24/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## keeganvaper (25/11/14)

If i was a kid there i will take all my vape gear to school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Just awesome. All parents and grandparents can learn from this imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (26/11/14)

Wow!! Scary!! My kids would LOVE that place and I would permanently have nervous breakdowns 

If my kids played like that at school, they wouldn’t have enough energy to be naughty at home

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/14)

That is Epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (26/11/14)

This is epic. IMO this is the best way for a kid to learn what and whatnot to do. Learning things the hard way. These kids at this school will go far in life im sure about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (27/11/14)

fantastic school. i try with my own kids but its hard at times.
kids need to play more and that's what they can do there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

